# H:Space wolves W: necrons or $$



## ovan91 (Aug 24, 2012)

i want to sell or trade my space wolves for necrons all already made some painted pictures are on my photobucket also the first number is the retail price in usd 
http://s1064.photobucket.com/albums/u361/ovan1991/

1x land raider 74.25$ 35

1x land raider redeemer 74.25$ 35

1x land speeder 30.00$ 15

1x rhino 37$ 15$
1x rhino 37$ 15$

1x drednaught 46.25$ 23$

1x predator 57.70$ 33$

3x thunderwolf 54.50$ 30$

1x canis wolfborn 49.50$ 35

1x logan grimnar 22.25$ 11$

1x njal stormcaller 22.25$ 11

10x grey hunters troops (space wolves) 37$ 20$
10x grey hunter troops 37$ 20$
8x blood fangs 10$



6X devestators 35$ 15$
6x 35$ 15$
6x 35$ 15$

6X termintors (space wolves) 50$ 20$
6x terminatiors 50$ 20$
6x terminator 50$ 20$

9x assault marines 33$ 13$

6x fenerisan wolves 24$ 5$
marneus calgar and honour guard 59$ 22$

5x scouts 25$ 10$

11x tatical squad marine 37$ 14$
11x tatical marine 37$ 14$
11x tatical marine 37$ 14$ 

all together this retails for 1162.95$
im selling it complete for 535$ OBO

im also willing to trade for necrons just hit me up with a list of necrons or a price living in houston,TX is a major plus for me


----------

